# Cleaning a cycling rain jacket



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I have an Activa cycling rain jacket, that has gotten pretty dirty from road grime and spray. To clean it I have been just throwing it in the washing machine but it never really comes clean. On the bike I really don't care how dirty it looks, but sometimes I would like to wear it off the bike but it is just too dirty. Has anyone had any experience in getting their rain gear clean or I am just going to have to buy a rain jacket for non-cycling duties?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We have had good luck following the manufacturers instructions (usually found on a tag sewn inside the jacket somewhere). There is a point however where they just start to look used and there is nothing to be done about it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've had good luck with Shout or similar stain remover products....


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I thought you cleaned rain jackets by putting it on and hosing yourself off in the driveway. 

Works for me at least.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

For my vinyl rain jacket, I just rinse it in my shower and then hang dry


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Get a spray bottle and spray the jacket with full strength Simple Green. Use a generous amount, and let it soak in for about 5 min. Then, without rinsing it off, toss it in the washer & add detergent as usual. Simple Green is an excellent degreaser, and much of the stuff on your jacket is grease that cars have dropped on the road. I wear mostly light colored jerseys and jackets and IME the treatment I've described works very well. If you jacket loses some waterproofing because of this, and it might, spray it with Scotch Guard or Camp Dry. They're both available at drug/hardware/camping supply stores. They come in spray cans and cost only a few bucks. They're very effective.


----------

